# Trysler Curiosity solved



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Made the 40 mile run to the Trysler grounds today. Pretty dead, no big fish shows. Some porgies and a cusk eel was all we put in the box. Did boat and release some monster Critically Endangered Red Snapper.

Headed in, had a couple of monster CERS and a tiger shark! The tiger was beautiful, but pissed off. I tried to retrieve the hook but got cut off.

Seas were great, fishing was real slow. 

That is my report. No pics because... no fish.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I never see anything any time I go to the trysler on the bottom. I go to multiple numbers I found on the forum . Drift fish after that and still nothing. Nothing but Bonita schools on top any theme I've been there


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

But there sure is a nice drop off out there I found coming home from yellow gravel . I meant to mark it but forgot. It's still there and always will be.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

The Tryslers use to be produce more, back before all this snapper cluster F. 

I think the charter guys have been hammering them for the triggers, Mingo, white snapper, etc to fill the box. 

Every time I'm around the Tryslers I see several head boats and charter boats hitting it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I always see a bunch of dive boats when I've been there


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have dove the trysler grounds many times, great spiney and shovel nose area.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report .. Most of trysler ground reefs are 19-30 miles SSW of Pensacola pass .. 40 mile round trip? 

Back in Early 80's not a lot of red snapper or grouper .. .. But the area was teeming with mingos .. Kings .. And Black snapper .. The head boat Moreno Queen out of Perdido Pass was parked there most summer days


----------

